# Professional Engineer Summary Statement



## Vladimir_S (Oct 25, 2012)

Hi All,

Could someone share the Summary Statement for a Professional Engineer, please? 

Thank you.


----------



## pcrial (Sep 27, 2010)

Vladimir_S said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Could someone share the Summary Statement for a Professional Engineer, please?
> 
> Thank you.


Here is a sample one. You should be able to follow the pattern and develop your own.

http://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&ved=0CCgQFjAB&url=http%3A%2F%2Foz.blogial.com%2Ffiles%2FProfessionalEngineerSummaryStatement.pdf&ei=1FeKUIO_E4uuiQfRtIDICw&usg=AFQjCNHZfiei_-MfbikGM6i2aPkcdGKpew&sig2=zzn005-YE-iV8njV-Prwgw

I'm a retired engineer from Automation and Control Systems Engineering.

Cheers,


----------



## prs (May 24, 2012)

u can find same on engineer's australia website if you are a mechanical engineer . but u have not mentioned which professional engineer you are mechanical, electrical, computer etc etc . just check the relevant engineers body of australia.
hope it helps.

Cheers!!
PRS


----------



## Vladimir_S (Oct 25, 2012)

pcrial said:


> Here is a sample one. You should be able to follow the pattern and develop your own.
> 
> I'm a retired engineer from Automation and Control Systems Engineering.
> 
> Cheers,


Thank you for the link. I've already downloaded the same example earlier. The problem is that they changed the final statement. They changed it on 1 July 2012. Anyway thank you for the quick response.


----------



## Vladimir_S (Oct 25, 2012)

Hey, folks. Did someone write summary statement for telecom engineer according to Migration skill assessment booklet 2012? I'm not asking for the whole CDR. I'm only asking about the Summary statement. I promise not to copy it. Thanks.


----------



## hasibravo (May 13, 2015)

Can anyone send me samples of summary statement of CDR. I have completed my CDR but stuck in summary.
Please help me out.

[email protected]

Thanks


----------



## pradeeshkumar (May 6, 2014)

I am an mechanical engineer. I am preparing for summary statement. please share the link



prs said:


> u can find same on engineer's australia website if you are a mechanical engineer . but u have not mentioned which professional engineer you are mechanical, electrical, computer etc etc . just check the relevant engineers body of australia.
> hope it helps.
> 
> Cheers!!
> PRS


----------

